# lesson for the day



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.guzer.com/videos/that-was-easy-experiment.php


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

That was easy :lol:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

You beat me to the draw Candy!#-o


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> You beat me to the draw Candy!#-o


I'm usually not that fast in the morning Tim 8-[ I'll try to slow down and let you catch up. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding! :lol: :lol:


----------

